# Hacedor de...



## danieleferrari

Hola, muy buenas:

Acabo de descubrir la existencia del sustantivo (adjetivo usado más bien como sustantivo) _hacedor_, como en _hacedor de camisetas _(persona que crea camisetas - lo acabo de ver en una imagen de Instagram, el chico parece ser catalán). Evidentemente, el chico crea el diseño de las camisetas, no creo que las produzca.

Por lo visto, parece ser un españolismo, ya que en el DAMER no aparece la entrada lexical _hacedor, _pero sí en el DRAE_. Hacedor - DAMER / Hacedor_

El proceso morfológico me parece bastante simple, pero interesante:

Hacer + sufijo -edor para indicar la profesión. Un _hacedor de camisetas _es alguien que crea (la estampa de las) camisetas. Ahora bien, ¿se suele oír?
¿_Creador _y _hacedor _os parecen sinónimos o hay algún que otro matiz semántico que merece la pena destacar?

Llevo años aprendiendo y enseñando el idioma, pero no lo había oído nunca.

Os lo agradezco un montón.


----------



## Mister Draken

En mi opinión, para algo tan pedestre como la fabricación de camisetas en Argentina se dice "fabricante". 
El matiz existe y se emplea cuando se quiere enfatizar el verbo "hacer" desde un punto de vista ontológico/filosófico y sin que intervengan necesariamente procesos industriales. Por otra parte, el hacedor no es necesariamente quien crea sino quien lleva a cabo. La referencia divina en creador es ineludible (sin tener que ser creyente, claro). No recuerdo en qué obra, pero creo que Platón establece una distinción entre creador y hacedor.


----------



## Lamarimba

El tal J.L. Borges publicó en 1960 un magnífico librito titulado _El hacedor_. Una cumbre de las letras "castellanas". Aunque solo fuera por el breve relato _Dreamtigers_ que ahí aparece_._


----------



## Artifacs

No es muy común el término hacedor, aunque el ámbito de uso que ha explicado @Mister Draken me parece bastante acertado. 

Un ejemplo de uso del término «hacedor» asociado a un «creador», pero sin connotaciones cristianas, se da en la traducción del un clásico de la ciencia ficción: Hacedor de estrellas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Cita de Wikipedia
> «[Las novelas del autor] son ensayos filosóficos que rondan el existencialismo (aunque siempre está la duda). Stapledon es un adelantado de su tiempo, tocó temas como la ingeniería genética, la ecología y la clonación mucho antes de que fueran tomadas en cuenta por la sociedad de su tiempo. Por ello y más, Stapledon es considerado un clásico en materia de ciencia-ficción.


----------



## Mister Draken

En Platón la distinción es entre artista (creador) y artesano (hacedor). ¿Discutible? Sí, claro.


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> En mi opinión, para algo tan pedestre como la fabricación de camisetas en Argentina se dice "fabricante".
> El matiz existe y se emplea cuando se quiere enfatizar el verbo "hacer" desde un punto de vista ontológico/filosófico y sin que intervengan necesariamente procesos industriales. Por otra parte, el hacedor no es necesariamente quien crea sino quien lleva a cabo. La referencia divina en creador es ineludible (sin tener que ser creyente, claro). No recuerdo en qué obra, pero creo que Platón establece una distinción entre creador y hacedor.


Nada que agregar en esta estupenda síntesis.


----------



## Lamarimba

"(...) sabed que yo soy el valeroso Don Quijote de la Mancha, el desfacedor de agravios y sinrazones."

Efectivamente, el hacedor por antonomasia es Dios. Y el desfacedor, Don Quijote. 

Vaya dos.


----------



## Azarosa

Lamarimba said:


> "(...) sabed que yo soy el valeroso Don Quijote de la Mancha, el desfacedor de agravios y sinrazones."
> 
> Efectivamente, el hacedor por antonomasia es Dios. Y el desfacedor, Don Quijote.
> 
> Vaya dos.


Talcualmente.


----------



## danieleferrari

(En 'desfacedor', la fricativa del latín ha sobrevivido, interesante.)


----------



## Lamarimba

Se mantuvo la fricativa en *factor*, latín puro, y que ha tenido su propio recorrido semántico. Pero vamos, es prima carnal de *hacedor*.


----------



## Mister Draken

Lamarimba said:


> Se mantuvo la fricativa en *factor*, latín puro, y que ha tenido su propio recorrido semántico. Pero vamos, es prima carnal de *hacedor*.


¿Cuál es el parentezco con "factótum"?


----------



## danieleferrari

¿Se mantendría por el prefijo des-? Con el prefijo, la fricativa ya no es ataque silábico, ¿me equivoco?


----------



## Azarosa

Mister Draken said:


> ¿Cuál es el parentezco con "factótum"?


Pues no es un parentesco muy lejano: _factótum_ proviene del latín medieval _factotum_, y este a su vez del latín_ fac_ ('haz', 2.ª p.s. del imperativo de_ facĕre_ 'hacer'), y de _totum_ 'la totalidad'.


----------



## Lamarimba

Azarosa said:


> Pues no es un parentesco muy lejano: _factótum_ proviene del latín medieval _factotum_, y este a su vez del latín_ fac_ ('haz', 2.ª p.s. del imperativo de_ facĕre_ 'hacer'), y de _totum_ 'la totalidad'.


Eso dice el DLE.

Hay un barrio con un nombre muy curioso en Jaén, Andalucía: Peñamefecit. Literalmente _me hizo_ (un tal)_ Peña_.

Somos más antiguos que el hilo negro.


----------



## Azarosa

Lamarimba said:


> Eso dice el DLE. (...) Somos más antiguos que el hilo negro.


Pues lo dice en mi caso el _Diccionario general etimológico de la lengua española_, V. III, de 1888, y que define como "sujeto que ejerce en una casa varios ministerios" y como "el entremetido que oficiosamente se presta á todo género de servicios". Y tenemos términos algo más _aggiornados_ que factótums para ello.


----------



## juanjorel

Conclusión: no es un españolismo.

Y agrego: "Sabina es un hacedor de lesbianas", Iorio (sic).


----------



## Quiviscumque

danieleferrari said:


> Por lo visto, parece ser un españolismo, ya que en el DAMER no aparece la entrada lexical _hacedor, _pero sí en el DRAE_. Hacedor - DAMER / Hacedor_



(1) El _Diccionario de Americanismos_ no es un diccionario del español de América sino un diccionario de palabras y acepciones exclusivamente usadas en América. Que una palabra no aparezca en él no implica que sea desusada en América. 

(2) Pocas palabras más venerables y comunes que _hacedor_: el _Sumo Hacedor_.

(3) El sufijo _-(a,e,i)dor_ (-dor, -dora | Diccionario de la lengua española) con sentido agentivo es frecuentísimo en español y aún es productivo. Busca en el diccionario acedémico palabras terminadas en _-ador_ y ya verás.


----------



## danieleferrari

Quiviscumque said:


> (2) Pocas palabras más venerables y comunes que _hacedor_: el _Sumo Hacedor_.


Lo desconocía por completo.

Mil gracias a todo el mundo.


----------



## elroy

Quiviscumque said:


> aún es productivo


Eso sí, pero que sea productivo no implica que sea idiomático en todos los casos. A mí “hacedor de camisetas” me suena rarísimo, ¿a ti no?


----------



## danieleferrari

elroy said:


> Eso sí, pero que sea productivo no implica que sea idiomático en todos los casos. A mí “hacedor de camisetas” me suena rarísimo, ¿a ti no?


A mí también, la verdad, de allí la pregunta (para mí era un calco del catalán, o empleado con cierto humor).

De hecho, en línea se encuentra solo un ejemplo (muchos, pero que remiten a la misma persona).

Hacedor - Artículo Me suena arcaico, o humorístico. El chico será ilustrador, creador... pero ¿hacedor?

Puestos en contacto con el responsable de _Flamenncore_, Álex, el "*hacedor de camisetas*" como él mismo se define, este nos explica cómo surgió la idea...


----------



## Penyafort

danieleferrari said:


> Lo desconocía por completo.
> 
> Mil gracias a todo el mundo.



Pues el italiano también ha tenido el mismo significado si uno recuerda lo que Dante nos dijo que se lee en la puerta del infierno: _giustizia mosse il mio alto Fattore..._



danieleferrari said:


> A mí también, la verdad, de allí la pregunta (*para mí era un calco del catalán*, o empleado con cierto humor).


El equivalente en catalán sería _faedor_, palabra que el 95% de catalanohablantes probablemente desconoce. Por lo que diría que es altamente improbable.


----------



## jilar

El tío ha querido ser creativo, llamativo o como lo queramos decir.
Hacedor por supuesto que es el agente del verbo hacer, el que hace, y todos lo entenderemos si lo vemos, pero no es lo normal/común para esa actividad que desarrolla.

Yo entiendo que lo que hace es diseñar la imagen que luego pone en las camisetas.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Suena «raro», estimado elroy, en el sentido de «infrecuente», pero no en el sentido de «chocante». 

La probable explicación es la que da el estimado jilar: el joven ha querido denominar su actividad de una forma llamativa. Lo trillado hubiera sido _diseñador, artista, creador_,... Por cierto, _creador_ está ya integrado en el lenguaje habitual y no nos sonaría «raro» (infrecuente); pero si lo pensáramos sería quizás aún más «raro» (chocante).


----------



## swift

A mí _hacedor de camisetas_ me suena a perífrasis propia del cuento maravilloso como mínimo.


----------



## Mister Draken

Como el "desfacedor de entuertos" o "desfacedor de agravios" que tiene un tono irónico. No sé cuándo aprendí está locución sustantiva, pero si recuerdo que Jean Jacques Rousseau la emplea en sus _Confesiones_.


----------



## jilar

Daniele, ¿te llamaría igual la atención si vieras un anuncio donde, por ejemplo, un chico buscara una "buena hacedora de pajas"?
En el mismísimo Twitter, oiga:


> Se busca chica,buena hacedora de pajas para un pene que necesita un meneo rapido.



Aquí es más lógico ese concepto porque hablamos de que las pajas se hacen*. Ni creadora de crear, ni productora de producir, ni realizadora de realizar,...

O bien pajeadora, de pajear.
*Tampoco sorprendería que pidiera una "cascadora" porque, o se hacen, como ya dije, o se cascan.


----------



## Calambur

¡Caramba..., caramba...! Los disparates que se leen en Twitter, que hasta escriben "rápido" sin tilde.

Bueno, como sea: no veo el problema con "hacedor". 
Que sea de uso poco frecuente... puede ser; pero "hacedor" es el que hace algo, sin más.
Y, por supuesto, el (Sumo/Supremo) Hacedor es Dios.

---

Y según mi viejésima versión del DRAE (la 22a., en C.D. -aclaro, porque no sé qué dice ahora-), también esto:


> hacedor, ra.
> 2. m. Persona que tiene a su cuidado la administración de una hacienda, bien sea de campo, ganado u otras granjerías.



Saludos._


----------



## danieleferrari

jilar said:


> Daniele, ¿te llamaría igual la atención si vieras un anuncio donde, por ejemplo, un chico buscara una "buena hacedora de pajas"?


Qué cosas salen en la red .

Estás en lo cierto, ese adjetivo sustantivado ya no me parece raro (me sorprende lo que se busca, evidentemente, pero eso ya es harina de otro costal). *Se solicita que alguien, a nivel pragmático, haga algo*. También es verdad que en tu contexto un 'creador', o algo por el estilo, no pegaría ni con cola. De crear el anuncio (ay de mí), pondría una relativa como 'que me haga...', 'que esté dispuesto/a a...', o también el adjetivo sustantivo 'hacedor/a'.

A lo mejor, en el primer contexto, el sustantivo no me termina de convencer porque el chico no crea las camisetas, sino el diseño (me figuro, vamos). Mil gracias a todo el mundo.

P.D. No sabía yo eso de 'cascar', vaya falso amigo.


----------



## Mister Draken

Es cierto lo que dice Calambur: hacedor es quien hace algo, sin más. Cuando se le agrega la preposición "de" pueden comenzar los problemas.

Este personaje se define como "hacedor" Las 100 preguntas a Fernando Marín: recorrió el mundo con Vilas y Monzón, creó éxitos en radio y TV y sacó campeón a Racing después de 35 años, pero no puede ir a verlo a la cancha


----------



## Doraemon-

No se usa mucho pero es morfológicamente impecable "hacedor=el que hace", aunque su uso histórico y habitual es sobre todo teológico ("Dios es el sumo hacedor", o directamente "El Hacedor" para referirse a Dios). Está hasta en la biblia, es un sinónimo de creador.
Quizá puede parecer un poco rebuscado, "hacedor de camisetas", pero correctísimo (=creador de camisetas).


----------



## jilar

Doraemon- said:


> Quizá puede parecer un poco rebuscado, "hacedor de camisetas", pero correctísimo (=creador de camisetas).


Sí, pero el tipo no hace ni crea ninguna camiseta. Para eso necesitaría tejerlas, ese nombre funciona bien para el ámbito textil.
El tío lo único que hace es diseñar imágenes o cualquier cosa que sirva para decorar esas camisetas ya hechas (hechas, fabricadas, creadas, producidas... por otros, no por él).

Podría denominarse más acertadamente como "diseñador de decoraciones". Y esas decoraciones pueden ser aplicadas para decorar cualquier cosa, desde una camiseta hasta un coche. A modo de ejemplo, tiene un apartado de "ropa interior" donde presenta varios ejemplos de decoraciones en tangas. La foto  no la añado porque esto ya parecería un foro, como mínimo, erótico. 

Pero quiso ser original, creativo, llamativo... y eligió eso de "hacedor".


----------



## Doraemon-

jilar said:


> Sí, pero el tipo no hace ni crea ninguna camiseta. Para eso necesitaría tejerlas, ese nombre funciona bien para el ámbito textil.
> El tío lo único que hace es diseñar imágenes o cualquier cosa que sirva para decorar esas camisetas ya hechas (hechas, fabricadas, creadas, producidas... por otros, no por él).



Pues sí, visto así tienes razón, sí que es verdad que parece un poco presuntuoso. Pero "hacer" es tan genérico que igual puede entenderse el fabricarlas como el diseñarlas. Que intenta "ir de guay" está claro.


----------



## juanjorel

Doraemon- said:


> Pues sí, visto así tienes razón, sí que es verdad que parece un poco presuntuoso. Pero "hacer" es tan genérico que igual puede entenderse el fabricarlas como el diseñarlas. Que intenta "ir de guay" está claro.


Sí, además no importa tanto el remate, podría ser “hacedor de diseños”, “hacedor de imágenes”, etc, acá lo que está en cuestión es el “hacedor”. Y bue... el tipo se creerá Dios, está en su derecho. Es el Dios de las camisetas.


----------



## danieleferrari

El puto amo, vamos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Yo recuerdo que en el libro "El mate, arte de cebar" de Amaro Villanueva habla de un "hacedor de té" y un "hacedor de mate".  No es una palabra tan rara, al menos por acá.
Podríamos describir a alguien como "hábil y conspicuo hacedor de guisos de lentejas" por ejemplo.


----------



## Agró

*factor, ra*
Del lat. _factor, -ōris_ '*el que hace*'.
(DLE)
Y queda uno como un cultureta.


----------

